# how do i setup proxy and make it stick [solved]

## neogen

hi, my linux box is currently connected to the internet thru a proxy server,

now everytime that i want to use the internet i have to issue the command:

```
export http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:6588"

export ftp_proxy="ftp://127.0.0.1:21"

```

is there any way to make it stay that way, without having to type those code everytime i want to connect to the internet?Last edited by neogen on Sun Oct 17, 2004 5:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sobers_2002

/etc/env.d/99local

edit this and add the proxy things like

http_proxy=...

----------

## neogen

oh okay thanks, i'll give that a try

----------

## neogen

sorry, but i dont see anything in there that say '99local' in the env.d folder

----------

## sobers_2002

then make one.  :Smile: 

----------

## neogen

do i just create one and have the following command in it?

http_proxy="http://27.0.0.1:6588"

ftp_proxy="ftp://27.0.0.1:21"

becuz i tried that and it still not working, i still have to manual export those command.

----------

## neogen

??/?/

----------

## sobers_2002

well after this u need to do  "env-update"/reboot.......after that it should work.,

----------

## neogen

just env-update??, becuz i try taht and it say command not found??

----------

## neogen

okay i did 'env-update' through root, and reboot, now its working thank.

----------

